# Burning balsam fir



## tadmaz (Jun 13, 2018)

I've been doing some research, most folks have great success burning softwoods with or without a cat.  Mostly pine and spruce are mentioned.  What about balsam fir?  It seems incredibly sappy.  Dripping when split.  I realize it's low on the BTU's\cord.  Just season it well and don't worry about it, or does anyone have concerns?


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 13, 2018)

tadmaz said:


> I've been doing some research, most folks have great success burning softwoods with or without a cat.  Mostly pine and spruce are mentioned.  What about balsam fir?  It seems incredibly sappy.  Dripping when split.  I realize it's low on the BTU's\cord.  *Just season it well and don't worry about it*, or does anyone have concerns?



See highlighted portion.

I burn a bit from time to time . . . it's by no means my "go to wood", but I've burned it along with pine, spruce and hemlock . . . mostly in the shoulder seasons.


----------



## Ctwoodtick (Jun 15, 2018)

Just like most softwoods. No problems.


----------



## Highbeam (Jun 15, 2018)

I believe that all natural wood is good wood for burning as long as you let it dry.

Does anyone know of any natural wood (not creosote soaked railroad ties) that is actually a problem?


----------



## peakbagger (Jun 16, 2018)

Good fire starter, generally a PITA to split as there are a lot of ingrown branches unless its big. It needs to be stored under cover as it like to rot quick. Great for campfires as it burns hot and has that nice crackle and pop folks like. You burn what you got and  rather than let if rot might as well but its plan on short fast fires that require a lot of tending.


----------



## Ctwoodtick (Jun 16, 2018)

Highbeam said:


> I believe that all natural wood is good wood for burning as long as you let it dry.
> 
> Does anyone know of any natural wood (not creosote soaked railroad ties) that is actually a problem?



  I know that poisonous wood such as sumac as dangerous to burn, as is wood with residual poison ivy on it.   Driftwood is bad due to salt causing corrosion of stove and chimney. There may be others that I’m not aware of.


----------



## Highbeam (Jun 16, 2018)

Ctwoodtick said:


> I know that poisonous wood such as sumac as dangerous to burn, as is wood with residual poison ivy on it.   Driftwood is bad due to salt causing corrosion of stove and chimney. There may be others that I’m not aware of.



Good ones!


----------



## chrometip78 (Jun 16, 2018)

I burned some last year as it was free. Gets really light when dry, lights easy, burns fast, and crackle/pops. Didn't notice any problems with my stove. I'd burn it again for free but I wouldn't seek it out for purchase.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 18, 2018)

Highbeam said:


> I believe that all natural wood is good wood for burning as long as you let it dry.
> 
> Does anyone know of any natural wood (not creosote soaked railroad ties) that is actually a problem?



This wood doesn't burn so well. It just sits there like. . . well . . . a rock.


----------

